# Brookville Walleye



## CAS_HNTR

I am looking for a little bit of advice on catching some walleye at Brookville. I have fished there a few times and never got into them even though the areas I was at "seemed" to be a good spot. 

I am not stranger to walleye and have caught a bunch over the years up north, but I wanted to try someplace local to see if I could catch a few. 

I tried jigging when I was after them but only caught a few small bass. That being said, jigging is good once you locate a decent population of them but to jig that whole lake is crazy! 

So, any advice on locating areas in Brookville that hold walleye....I am not looking for GPS cood for your spot, just some advice however basic it may be (like fish down closer to dam, fish the north end, fish main channel rocks, etc)?

If anyone with a boat is looking for a walleye fishing buddy...let me know. I rely on my buddies boat and he is not too keen on walleye fishing.


----------



## sporto

PM sent...


----------



## sherman51

if you go to some of the local bait shops some of them have maps that show the hot spots for different type fish. they show some flats that holds walleye and some structor that holds walleye as well.

one of the best places i have found for eyes on brookville is just along the shore line just north of gar hill ramp. just hit the main lake late in the afternoon and go north. dont get to close to shore or you will just stay hung up. we always just troll the tops of the up and down ridges in that area. but im sure you could drift and use jig and minnow combows in that area and get some fish. but if you do troll plan on getting hung up a few times.

another place i,ve found eyes is inside the idle zone at quakertown marina. there is a big flat with the chanel going up the east side of the flat. both places have given up some eyes early in the morning and late in the afternoon.
sherman


----------



## hogtrman

Two of my buddies and me all limited out on walleye jigging one night. This was several years ago. We were in one of the creeks near the dam. We jigged off the bottom with spoons, in 30 ft of water. Fishing was dusk till dawn,


----------



## ScottB

Fishing the dam at night during the spawn can be awesome, just watch out for the DNR's nets.

I've caught some at Quakertown and also on the flats by the golf course. Usually do best in 8-12 feet of water.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hillbilly910

try the north end, from hannahs creek to the river, especially early in the year.
also if your buddy gets bored with it, your also right on top some good crappie/catfish and bass spots.

The bite at the dam is purty sweet, should be next couple of weeks. But be forewarned, you are being watched. The nets are on the far east side. Oh yeah, dont try and check them either, some dingdong tried that last year too, didnt work out real well!


----------



## bsanders2004

I might go this weekend and give the Walleyes a shot. I hear the north end is the best for Walleye. This time of year what launch would be best to use for the north end of the lake? I also have only fished for Walleyes in northern Michigan so this will be a new challenge, but I've heard Brookville can produce some nice ones. Now that I'm a boat owner Brookville will be the main lake I fish, so any tips would be greatly appreciated. I know in the Michigan lakes the tip is always look for all the boats that's where the walleyes will be, but around here not sure many people target them.


----------



## bsanders2004

CAS_HNTR I can't send a PM since I'm still new to this site. I'll keep you in mind if my buddies have honey do list when it's walleye season.


----------



## Hillbilly910

first they will run up the river to spawn, and alot guys follow them up in there, but once they come spilling back out to the lake, the area from dunlapsville causeway to hannah creek ramp will look like a parking lot at times...you can follow the boats down here as well.

there is a ramp at dunlapsville, and quaker town(both north end), but lake needs to be full pool for dunlapsville.
Get a handful of jig heads in various colors and weights, and drift them with a half a night crawler. thats the long and short of it, but the devil is in the details.

HB


----------



## buckslyr09

When we going crappie fishing HB910


----------



## zack2345

Does any one know where I can find how much water there pushin out at the tail water? I'm tryin to fish Friday after work but its a 45 min drive so I don't want it to drive there and it be blown out. Any tips will help I've only been there 5 or 6 times.


----------



## Troy Dave

Go to the Corp of Engineers Louisville District. They have a page with data on all the lakes in that district.


----------



## Hillbilly910

better be sooner than later, my boss comes back into town this weekend.
bite should get good if we get a week of stable weather.

get the musky smell of your hands?


----------



## Hillbilly910

yesterday was 1485 cfs....actually a good level for fishing there. you'll be up top on the catwalks though. It will likely change by friday, likely be blasting out by then.


----------



## zaraspook

1485 CFS is Brookville outflow as of 6am this morning 3/13. Army Corp link for Louisville District is below. Go to Whitewater on the list. Sorry but I can't relate if that rate of outflow is normal, more, or less than typical.
http://lrl-apps.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html

If you click on the "today's pool level" which is 741.8 ft for Brookville, it displays a graph. In red on the graph, it looks like today's outflow is the 4th highest in last 6 months. That doesn't sound desirable to me but I have no experience in Brookville tailwaters. Hillbilly would know better than me.


----------



## Dandrews

I fish the tailwaters every once in a while, Ive never fished it when its been this high though. 5.18 @ noon on 3/13/13

A couple links for the tailwaters;

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/in/nwis/uv/?site_no=03276000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=booi3&hydro_type=0


----------



## Slogdog

Hey guys, stopping over late next week to get a pole wet. Should the eyes be out in the lake in the regular areas or are they spawning in the river? Tring to decide whether or not to thaw out the boat! Thanks.


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Has anyone been out after some walleye? I my be heading there this weekend but wanted to see if anyone has had any luck yet. Wish the damn weather would turn a bit.....cant seen to get above 45 degrees!


----------



## Slogdog

Nuttin'???


----------



## bsanders2004

Tried Brookville Saturday with no luck, saw one boat catching catfish that was it.


----------



## bsanders2004

Anyone catching eyes yet?


----------



## bsanders2004

Heading over Sunday, going to try for some eyes, and crappie. Anybody know how the bite has been?


----------



## bsanders2004

Skunked again not even a bite. There sure were a lot of boats out yesterday anybody catch anything?


----------

